# Blog for QTP for certification and concepts



## expert.qtp (Aug 20, 2008)

Dear Friends, 

For real time concepts on quicktest professional, training , QTP scripts and Certification Material, you can visit quicktesthp.blogspot.com . The posts are updated regularly. If anyone would like to contribute, please feel free to contact me. Refer my blog for contact details.. 

Blog Address 
*quicktesthp.blogspot.com 

For basic tutorials on QTP, you can visit
*qtpgoodtutorials.blogspot.com 
——————– 
Keywords: QTP, quicktest, hp, qtp certification, quicktest professional, qtp training, qtp help, checkpoint, data table, qtp blog, qtp advanced concepts


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks  My sis is into QTP. She needed it... btw dont adv ur blog this way..will land u itno trouble!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Nitish,
Foe QTP or Automated testing there are far more better websites than posted by the spammer..........
I myself is in QTP and prefer these two sites:
*www.softwaretestinghelp.com/resources/
and
*www.sqaforums.com/ubbthreads.php?Cat=0

these two are best for QTP related Q&A..........
Bookmark tese sites as they "may" delete d thrd as I've already reported it

Plz dn't encourage spamming..............however useful it is


----------



## expert.qtp (Aug 24, 2008)

Listen ritwik..

Dont think yourself as too smart.. I am not spamming here.. I simply posted my blog URL.Its upto this forum readers if they want to visit my blog or not. Let them decide. No need for your comments.

ExpertQTP


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2008)

expert.qtp said:


> Listen ritwik..
> 
> Dont think yourself as too smart.. I am not spamming here.. I simply posted my blog URL.Its upto this forum readers if they want to visit my blog or not. Let them decide. No need for your comments.
> 
> ExpertQTP


I'm not being too smart............even d guy who thanked u also warned u.............
for ur attention I'm quoting him and making d part bold
and........oh yeah..............
u better visit the *rules *thread once



nitish_mythology said:


> *btw dont adv ur blog this way..will land u itno trouble!!*


----------



## nitish_mythology (Aug 27, 2008)

^^Agree with ritwik
Moreover I dont know a word abt QTP! needed it fr my sister.. so i will let her decide it!


----------

